

Everything Sounds the Same When You’re Depressed - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/everything-sounds-the-same-when-youre-depressed

======
orangepenguin
This is an interesting study. I've always had trouble understanding speech in
anything but a quiet environment. Even the small amount of audio information
lost in a phone conversation makes it hard for me to understand what people
are saying. However, I don't think I'm depressed any more than the average
person (we all have down days sometimes).

So, while depressed people seem to experience this kind of reduced speech
comprehension, I wonder what other groups of people experience the same?

------
DiabloD3
According to this, I've been depressed my entire life, ever since I was born.

This is depressing.

